# Rats acting strange after using Xenex Ultra Spot On



## lani-anela (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

I have 4 male rats and I noticed that they have gotten lice somehow, so I took them to the vets Monday evening and they gave me Xenex Ultra Spot On to treat it. The three bigger ones needed 10 drops and the smaller one needed 8 drops, which I applied to the back of their necks when I got home. I kept an eye on them to see if there was any redening or other reaction to their skin but nothing came up. But this morning they are all acting quite strange. The most noticable behaviour is they all seem bothered by their feet. They are frequently licking their paws and shaking them, and seem hesitant to walk around the cage especially up and down ladders, one of them is even walking around with his belly flat against the floor. Though they seem fine when I get them out and hold them. Has anyone seem this kind of behaviour before??

Thanks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't like this stuff, there seems to be bad reactions to it everywhere...the only really well tested and accepted medications for treating parasites should be ivermectin (Bearphar Spot On) or selamectin (Revoltion or Stronghold in the UK)...this Xenex is a different insecticide called permethrin.

http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?305985-Xenex-Ultra-Spot-On-Problems..

http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?76595-Xenex-Ultra-spot-on-Bad-reaction

I don't like the rare adverse reactions especially under small rodents

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Dechra_Veterinary_Products_Ltd/Xenex_Ultra_Spot_On/-39394.html

I wouldn't use it again, and would ask your vet for one of the other 2 treatments. These parasitic treatments are not regulated in animals, and I have heard of rats becoming very ill and even dying from using treatments other than ivermectin or selamectin. Selamectin is the easiest and the safest one out there.


----------



## lani-anela (Jan 17, 2012)

I spoke to the vet and he said that he hasn't heard of this kind of reaction before and his guess is that the lice are trying to move away from the area where the spot on is, and the furthest point is the feet. He said as long as they're still eating and drinking and no other strange reactions are occuring to just keep an eye on them until they're back to normal, but I don't want to risk using that again for the repeat treatment. The other option he gave me was Xeno 50, is this any good for rats?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

At least Xeno 50 is ivermectin.

Where do you live? UK, Canada, USA?


----------



## AlexP (Oct 26, 2011)

Okay, if you saw my original post, I posted after Lilspaz but didn't see her post until after I posted. She is like a goddess of rat knowledge, and I am very much not, so I defer to her as far as the Xeno 50 goes.

Revolution you can only get from a vet, and you want the kitten Revolution I believe (it's less concentrated, I think?). You can buy just ivermectin (I believe that's what it's sold as, not under a different brand name, but if you asked for ivermectin they'd know what you were talking about) at any sort of feed or farm supply store over the counter. It's sold as a horse dewormer.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

AlexP said:


> Okay, if you saw my original post, I posted after Lilspaz but didn't see her post until after I posted. She is like a goddess of rat knowledge, and I am very much not, so I defer to her as far as the Xeno 50 goes.
> 
> Revolution you can only get from a vet, and you want the kitten Revolution I believe (it's less concentrated, I think?). You can buy just ivermectin (I believe that's what it's sold as, not under a different brand name, but if you asked for ivermectin they'd know what you were talking about) at any sort of feed or farm supply store over the counter. It's sold as a horse dewormer.


Alex, the Xeno 50 IS ivermectin, so its useable, but I am trying to figure out if there's any way for her to get Revolution depending on where she lives.

http://www.viovet.co.uk/p293/Xeno_5...00g_in_bodyweight,_box_of_9/product_info.html


----------



## lani-anela (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in the Uk


----------



## AlexP (Oct 26, 2011)

Ahh, okay. Yeah, that's why I edited my post because originally I said I wouldn't use it as it sounds like it was made by the same company. Thanks for the info! Are Xenex Spot On and Xeno 50 treatments found in the U.S. at all? I ask because I hadn't heard of either of them, which seemed a bit odd if they were here.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

lani-anela said:


> I'm in the Uk


If you are uncomfortable with using these products I can PM you a link where you can buy Revolution online and have it shipped to you. It comes in 2 weeks or less, so your initial dose of Xenex will have worn off by then.

Let me know.


----------



## lani-anela (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll probably use the xeno50 from the vet and see if that works better, as it's ivermectin the same as Beaphar. Hopefully that will agree with my boys a bit better than the Xenex. I was just so puzzled by the strange reaction, I'd be interested to know if anyone else ever sees this behaviour in their rats.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

lani-anela said:


> I'll probably use the xeno50 from the vet and see if that works better, as it's ivermectin the same as Beaphar. Hopefully that will agree with my boys a bit better than the Xenex. I was just so puzzled by the strange reaction, I'd be interested to know if anyone else ever sees this behaviour in their rats.
> Thanks for your help!


Be very careful to NOT overdose with ivermectin, so read that link I gave you as to how many drops to use.  Good luck and let us know. The adults should be killed quite quickly, as that is what Ivermectin is able to kill. Then the next batch of adults hatches and you reapply to kill them...you do this 3 times, scrubbing the cage and bedding and areas after you treat each time. Any idea of HOW you got the buggies? Most times it comes in on wood or paper based beddings that have not been frozen for 48 hours prior to use.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

I did a little Googling, and as I thought, permethrin is one of the pyrethroids, which are very powerful insecticides. Pyrethrin, the grand-daddy, is produced by a number of plants (including chrysanthemums, if memory serves). Although the pyrethroids have been touted as organic, natural pesticides, they are still dangerous and should be used with caution. The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency classifies permethrin as "a weak carcinogen."

There were fleas in my last apartment when I moved in, that were successfully eradicated by the pest control company using one of the pyrethroids, but when I had another infestation a few years later, the research I did convinced me to stay away from the stuff (I managed to get rid of them by controlling the temperature and the humidity in the apartment). So I am not surprised that your rats are having a reaction, and would strongly encourage you to follow Lilspaz's recommendations.


----------

